# ASX announcement RSS feed



## sammy84 (14 November 2009)

Does anyone have a good RSS feed for all asx company announcements? I was previously using one provided by netquote, but it hasn't seemed to update for the past few weeks. It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help me out.

Cheers,

Sammy


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 November 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Does anyone have a good RSS feed for all asx company announcements? I was previously using one provided by netquote, but it hasn't seemed to update for the past few weeks. It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help me out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sammy




Just google "asx rss feed "

gg


----------



## sammy84 (15 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just google "asx rss feed "
> 
> gg




Haha, thanks GG, but I have already done that, hence why I am asking here....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 November 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Haha, thanks GG, but I have already done that, hence why I am asking here....




They are the only ones I know of netquote etc.

check yahoo and google and see if they have an rss.

yahoo have a good 15" delayed portfolio service but its not rss, I use yahoo now for email, calender and tasks, it syncs with my pocket pc.

gg


----------



## bigdog (15 November 2009)

ASX provides a link which one needs to refresh to update and real time when refreshed.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnns.do

Wotnews provides email service on ASX ANN for stock codes that you enter with slight delay;and there was about 12 minute delay! You need to join (free) 
http://wotnews.com.au/


----------



## CapnBirdseye (27 March 2011)

I have been looking for something like this for a long time.

There is now an ASX iPhone app that gives push notifications of announcements relating to stocks in your favorites list.

Probably old news to some, but very very handy.  As far as I know it's real time, not delayed.


----------



## warennie (21 April 2011)

CapnBirdseye said:


> I have been looking for something like this for a long time.
> 
> There is now an ASX iPhone app that gives push notifications of announcements relating to stocks in your favorites list.
> 
> Probably old news to some, but very very handy.  As far as I know it's real time, not delayed.




Yeah its real time, i was so happy to discover that, been waiting a long time for real time push notifications.

Also http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnns.do i think someone also linked above, but i didnt check your link, sorry


----------

